
Stalking apps are “perfectly legal” in US, but banning them won't be easy - bontoJR
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2015/11/16/stalking-apps-are-perfectly-legal-in-us-but-banning-them-wont-be-easy/
======
venomsnake
A nice solution is law that must ensure the consent of the owner of the
devices for the software to be installed.

This will make illegal quite a big chunk of the "evil" uses.

